# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Беременность: мифы и реальность

## yakudza

Беременные женщины, наверное, как никто другой вынуждены фильтровать советы и информацию из разряда ОБС (одна бабка сказала). Столько запретов, предрассудков! 
Предлагаю внести ясность хоть в некоторые вопросы))
Оставляя комментарии, ссылайтесь, пожалуйста, на личный опыт, прочитаную литературу или консультации специалистов.

----------


## yakudza

Моя "подруга по песочнице" не может смотреть, как я нагибаюсь или приседаю, чтобы собрать совочки-формочки. Она считает, что я могу "задушить малышку", ведь головка уже опущена, практически, в родовые пути (37-38 нед). 
Есть ли опасность нанести вред малышу?

Еще меня интересует вопрос про тяжести, которые нельзя поднимать. А почему? Что будет, если я посажу ребенка на качели? 

пока это то, что для меня актуально.  у кого еще вопросы будут - пишите!

----------


## kiara

Катюшь, насчет "задушить", по-моему это чисто физиологически невозможно - ребенка окружают колопллодные воды же - амортизация отличная)))

----------


## kiara

Выкинуло меня куда-то((
Так вот, насчет тяжестей - обычно эти рекомендации дают работающим на поздних сроках женщинам (есть нормативы у нас в трудовом законодательстве) - что поднятие тяжестей может вызывать повышение в\ч давления, смещение диафрагмы, сжатие позвоночника и как следствие - сдавливание легких. Все это у тебя, не у малыша. 
Но я для себя сделала вывод, что так регулярно и всегда больше 5 кг я не поднимаю, а даже от 1-2-3 поднятий чего-либо за день, ничего со мной не случится. Опять же-уровень физ.силы у всех разный. У штангистки какой, например)))Ей эти 5 кг-слону дробина))) 
А подруга у меня есть, так она жаловалась, что и своего крохотного недоношенного масика 2кг-шного "таскать" не может-руки отваливаются...
Все-таки, нужно разумно подходить, доля истины в этом есть, но какая-то уж небольшая и актуальная именно для работниц, занятых на тяжелых работах, с особыми условиями труда или женщин, кто регулярно активно физически трудится...
Самое показательное -это если ты сажаешь старшую на качели, при этом не испытываешь никакого дискомфорта, значит все хорошо. Ибо вчд сразу дает головокружение на поздних сроках, потемнение в глазах, шум в ушах, холодный пот - ну вообщем почти обморок. Трудно не заметить)))
Забыла сослаться на личный опыт-в Б впервые узнала, что такое повышенное вчд, однако при поднятии тяжестей оно меня не посещало)

----------


## yakudza

понятно. меня больше всего волнуют "скрытые" последствия. Если я что-то сделала и почувствовала себя нехорошо - понятно, я так делать больше не буду. Но если вдруг мне нормально, а ребенку от этого плохо - такие варианты хотелось бы знать и понимать. Как, например, алкоголь или неправильное питание.

----------


## polya

yakudza
я до  последнего дня и носила, и поднимала, и в песочницы куличи лепила... и при этои переносила даже, хотя ребенок головой "встал" по словам врача уже в 36-37 нед.
если нет противопоказаний, навредить сложно, мне кажется.

----------


## yakudza

А как вы относитесь к обычаю не покупать детские вещи или принадлежности до родов?
Это связано только с тем, что не уверен в половой принадлежности, или есть какие-то суеверия?

Я что могла - купила. Что не догадалась купить, потом достать было сложно, т.к. по магазинам уже не побегаешь, только маму или мужа просить. Поэтому я считаю, что лучше заранее. А вещи на первое время можно купить нейтральных цветов.

----------


## kiara

У меня двоякое отношение к этому.
В суеверия я в принципе не верю, в дурную примету - подавно.
Покупала все довольно рано, за пару месяцев до родов было куплено буквально все, с запасом на три месяца вперед, как раз чтобы не мотаться с таким мелким по магазам.
Однако, есть у меня в голове сейчас вот какая думка...Покупки, приготовления, вся эта приятная суета-это как бы лишние движения, как будто я тороплю события, словно говорю малышу - ну давай же, смотри-все уже готово, мы тебя ждем. А мне вот хочется, чтобы решение о готовности было его, ребенка - Ребенка и Природы. Мне бы больше хотелось погрузиться в себя, слиться с ним, не отвлекаться...А приданое, ну может это по моему списку смогут купить близкие...Вообщем сейчас, вопрос о меркантильных моментах меня не тревожит вообще)))
Ну что по сути надо мелочи в первое время - мама да сися) А остальное - не важно.
Есть же великий и могучий интернет-заказал все, что хочешь и сиди ровно на попе и жди, все приедет)
Сложно сказать вот прям сейчас, как я поступлю в следующий раз, но покупать все, как раньше, в 10 недель беременности уж точно не буду) Представляю, что недель эдак в 25-30 я все продумаю, напишу список, сделаю заказы и забуду про это. Наверно)
А на вопрос о том, почему есть такой обычай, может подсознательно люди бояться, что вдруг что-то случится, пойдет не так, и придется им оказаться среди этого приданого, но без малыша...Знаю таких мам, сказать, что им тяжело было-ничего не сказать. А все остальные причины - всего лишь глупость, на мой взгляд, покупка вещей уж точно не навлечет беду) А вот переживания, нервозность, что чего-то не будет в нужный момент под рукой-не самое приятное.
Вот как-то так.

----------


## Веснушка

а я не покупала - просто не хотела)) зато муж до сих пор вспоминает и гордится, как он 2 дня пока мы в роддоме были по магазинам бегал))) да и вообще мы в роддом с одним памперсом приехали - Киара знает)))))))))))))

----------


## kazangi

я все покупала и наслаждалась этим процессом в первую беременность, со списком и тщательно)) а во вторую... так, абы как... почти все через инет, что-то заказала друзьям в качестве подарков, что-то понравилось в магазинах - спонтанно прикупила))) И после первых родов я реально не могла и не хотела ходить за покупками с маленькой Улькой, а с Васькой прям с первых дней везде.

----------


## Домик в деревне

с сыном я послушалась маму и ничего не купила, т.е. вот буквально ни-че-го. еще рожать я начала за 3 недели до предполагаемого срока, да еще дома, что не прямо так чтобы уж вписывалось в картину мира моей мамы. она думала, что за время, что мы будем в роддоме, она нам все поможет организовать, и кроватку, и одежку. на момент родов было только 3 пеленки дома. так этими тремя пеленками и обходились первый-второй день, потом как-то быстро все довезли, но я уже в этом участия не принимала и позже поняла, что принимать участие в выборе одежки и причиндалов, которыми я в основном и пользуюсь, я хочу. поэтому с девочкой купила два комплекта уже чуть ли не в 3 месяца беременности, так их и носит, а я радуюсь. и цвета они белого с коричневым, т.к. я тогда не знала, что девочка. я даже люльку заранее поставила. такую плетеную. так в ней, правда, девочка наша и не спала, не сложилось, а теперь ее уже обратно отдали тому, кто ею дал попользоваться.
в общем, второй раз я реализовывала свое желание все собрать до родов в большей мере. и довольна, т.к. было у меня все на первое время, что я хотела и во что мне было удобно лялю одевать и заворачивать.

----------


## yakudza

Да, согласна, самому выбирать приятнее)) А во вторую беременность уже и знаешь, что получше, что поудобнее и без чего можно вовсе обойтись))

----------


## Дарья

Всем привет. у меня есть такой вопрос: мне многие подруги говорили что во время беременности снятся кошмары, как на яву. Это правда или нет?

----------


## yakudza

по-моему не более, чем обычно

----------


## mamaRita

> Всем привет. у меня есть такой вопрос: мне многие подруги говорили что во время беременности снятся кошмары, как на яву. Это правда или нет?


Бред какой-то! За все 3 беременности ни одного кошмара не помню и ничего подобного ни от кого не слышала. В беременность наоборот чувствуешь себя умиротворённо как никогда :Smile:  И ночью тоже.

----------


## Polixenia

хе-хе, меня в беременность обычно эротические сновидения одолевают, а не кошмары)))

----------


## crocus

А я сейчас уже на 20 недельке начала закупать детские вещички  :Smile:  Купила малышику  комплектик бельишка в кроватку  и парочку распашоночек с ползунками.

----------

